# Got my duck mount back



## Hamer174 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hadley's taxidermy did a great job. They are in Hamilton,ga


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 14, 2014)

Beautiful mount!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Great looking mount!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 14, 2014)

Pretty bird - congrats!


----------



## MFOSTER (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice mount


----------



## techfire55 (Aug 15, 2014)

looks great.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Rick Carter (Aug 18, 2014)

Vey nice mount.


----------



## deermaster13 (Aug 21, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## riskyb (Aug 27, 2014)

That's a good lookin peice of quack...lol awesome mount


----------



## dixiefowl (Oct 15, 2014)

Awesome Brother!


----------



## johnson250 (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice mount Ryan does great work.


----------



## seeker (Nov 3, 2014)

Great looking mount.  What information did the duck band tell you about the bird?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## mcagle (Jan 2, 2015)

Beautiful mount!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jan 2, 2015)

I've never seen a mount as beautiful as that. AWSOME!!!!


----------



## hilljack13 (Jan 3, 2015)

Absolutely amazing mount.


----------

